
Show HN: Shoelace 2.0 – a forward-thinking library of web components - claviska
https://shoelace.style/
======
claviska
Shoelace author here.

Last night I released Shoelace 2.0, an open source library of common UI
components.

These components work with any framework, can be loaded via CDN, are fully
customizable with CSS (no preprocessor required), and install easily with a
simple script + stylesheet. They were built with Stencil.js, which is a
fantastic tool. The end result compiles down to vanilla web components.

Each component was designed from scratch to be lean, customizable, and easy to
use. Accessibility is a common question folks have about component libraries.
I’m definitely not an expert here, but I've spent a lot of time trying to get
it right. I would like to echo the experts and say that accessibility only
starts with components, but hopefully having a good foundation to build on
will encourage others to think about it more at higher levels.

I hope you'll take a second to check it out! I'm happy to answer any questions
you have about the project, how it's built, etc.

